# Power Point-> einbetten von Videos



## Slaya (11. Dezember 2003)

Moin!
Ich  möchter gern in Power Point Videos in die Präsentation einbetten und nicht mit einer externen Datei verknüpfen.
Ich möchte nämlich die Präsentation auf CD brennen und dann auf einem anderen PC wiedergeben. Wenn das video nur verknüpft ist, bekomme ich deswegen bestimmt Probleme.
Wenn ich die Videos als Objekt einfüge, klappt das mit der Wiedergabe nicht so richtig 

Oder reicht es, wenn ich die benutzten Videos einfach mit auf die CD brenne?
Dann müsste es doch eigentlich Probleme mit den Verzeichnissen und Laufwerksbuchstaben etc. geben.


----------



## tuxracer (11. Dezember 2003)

Um zu verhindern, dass es Probleme gibt mit den Verknüpfungen musst Du die Präsentation nur mit Datei / Pack & Go aerstellen, da kannst Du dann angeben, dass er verknüpfte Objekte mit einbeziehen soll, und dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Dezember 2003)

Für Anwender von PowerPoint mit Windows *größer* Windows Millenium
( XP / 2000 ) gibt es den MS Producer 2 zum Download auf der Microsoft Seite, dieses Plugin soll die Einbindung wesentlich erleichtern.

Ohne Gewähr, weil ich konnte es bisher nicht testen!


----------



## Slaya (12. Dezember 2003)

Das mit Datei-> Pack & Go hat super geklappt!
Damit wird eine Daten-Datei und eine Installdatei erstellt und mit der Install Datei kann man dann die verknüpften Filme 'transportieren'.
!


----------

